# what is biggest akita you know of



## paudieireland (Oct 25, 2008)

a friend of mine breeds akitas and he has a male akita at 168 lb, hes a monster compared to the rest and im wondering has anyone had an akita at this size


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

No I have not.

Your friend's dog is either out of standard or overweight, as Akitas should not be that large.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I've never seen or heard of one that size. It is the trend these days though, breed overly large dogs, mix to get overly large dogs or have a dog that is 15-30lbs overweight. I'm not saying your friend falls into those categories just that I have seen other dogs who are very large for their breeds who fall into at least one of those.


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

Most Akitas I have ever met have been in the 90-100 lb range. I believe that is close to what they are supposed to be? I did meet someone yesterday who has one that (she said) is 150 lbs. They are beautiful dogs.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, I've seen one that big, he lives outside, close to my house, one of the biggest Akita's I've ever seen, and he doesn't look to nice either lol.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

i have a friend who has one who is about 140. he is overweight, but would probably still be huge if he was at a good weight. 

they arent suppossed to be this big though.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

The biggest one I have met (unfortunately) was about 120 pounds. He had no problems throwing me across the yard via my arm! Most others I have met were 90/100 pounds give or take a little, and nicer too, lol.


----------



## paudieireland (Oct 25, 2008)

this dog isnt overweight hes huge his mum was 140 lbs, he is by far the biggest akita iv seen but he is friendy thank god. the vet advised my friend to neuter him because he was too big to breed as he would break the females back


----------



## Akitalover4486 (Jun 26, 2009)

I own an Akita that used to weigh 176 pounds. now he was a bit overweight by my vets standard of what and akita should weigh, but he was and is extreamly healthy. Iam 6.1 and i could lift him up and put his front paws on my shoulders and he would be looking at me face to face. One person said that they thought that akitas only weighed 90-100lbs, this is correct with the true Japanese akita. The larger version is the American Standard Akita which sailors who brought back the japanese akita bred them with german shepards. This is the reason that some akitas are very large. Most of them stay in the range of 140ish. My dog bear is and exception, i have seen two more that were around 160 and 168 lbs. I just got this computer so i don't have a picture of my dog yet but as soon as i get one ill post it.


----------



## akitalover09 (Jun 10, 2009)

My girl is an Akita mix. The hound in her shrunk her down to 58 pounds.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

I would love to see a picture of a akita that big.............................. they are beautiful dogs but I have never seen or heard of one ever being that big til now!


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

We had one that came to the clinic all the time that was a big boy. He was around 115 and probably a tad overweight, but he couldn't walk very well anymore and we recently had to put him to sleep which was really heartbreaking as I knew the owner pretty well. He was a fantastic and gorgeous dog though!


----------



## mjw6789 (May 25, 2009)

My Akita is in excellent shape, we bike and run together, and he weighs about 90 lbs, which according to my vet is right about average. 

I find it entertaining when people I'm talking to try to tell me that Akitas are small dogs...


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

mjw6789 said:


> I find it entertaining when people I'm talking to try to tell me that Akitas are small dogs...


I had someone point out a Shiba Inu to me and say "that's an Akita right?" It took me saying it several times for them to believe me that Akitas are large dogs.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

my akita izzy, is a mix between am/jap and is about 70 pounds. shes in great shape and always ready to go! and tipsy is more american and is getting into the 80+ pounds, both are female!

i love it when people ask me if shes a wolf, i mean come on!
and i get that with the shiba too ( as i have 2), i actually get more is that a fox mix?

how could someone think an akita is a small dog, maybe their foot is small lol


----------



## mjw6789 (May 25, 2009)

princesstiffany said:


> how could someone think an akita is a small dog, maybe their foot is small lol


haha, MAYBE. Sampson's feet are bigger than my palm


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

mjw6789 said:


> haha, MAYBE. Sampson's feet are bigger than my palm


lol
true, my husband was/is going to get izzy's paw print on his arm, or well lower arm. and it just barely fits lol

he wants to get all 3 dogs paw prints in a line or going around his arm.


----------



## yuki2009 (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow! That is pretty huge!! We have a 12 week old akita and she is 25 lbs already. I'm only 5'4..so I am pretty sure she will be larger than me! (kind of intimidating)


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Sounds like some very out of standard, poorly bred akitas to be that big.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I agree an Akita that's that big and heavy would be useless for bear hunting. Definatly very poorly bred.

Akitas are suposed to be large agile hunters, not giant bumbling monsters. and I think it's rather odd that some people try and brag that they or their friend has an Akita thats so big it makes it useless for the breeds original purpose.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

Keechak said:


> I agree an Akita that's that big and heavy would be useless for bear hunting. Definatly very poorly bred.
> 
> Akitas are suposed to be large agile hunters, not giant bumbling monsters. and I think it's rather odd that some people try and brag that they or their friend has an Akita thats so big it makes it useless for the breeds original purpose.


i totally agree. having had the breed for the last 10 years or so, they arent suppose to be that large.


----------



## Insan3zLady (Mar 17, 2015)

My Akita is 8 months and weighed in at 101.6 lbs as of 2/12/15. I'm afraid to weigh him again! Lol! The vet said he's healthy and not overweight. He has outgrown his entire pack. He's standing between mom and dad in one picture. The next picture is his side profile. The vet is telling me to prepare for an extra heavy Akita. Idk how to feel about that. He is my service dog and we will be going through balancing training at year two, but he's already HUGE! We are having a new set of X-rays done soon just to make sure everything is growing and moving correctly. The vet says his bone structure and thickness is large so he's in good shape. I'm curious about these other heavy Akitas and where they were at his age.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Doubt you'll get much of a response, as this thread is six years old.


----------



## Hanko (Sep 1, 2020)

sw_df27 said:


> I would love to see a picture of a akita that big.............................. they are beautiful dogs but I have never seen or heard of one ever being that big til now!


160lb Akita


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

12-year-old thread.


----------

